# My 10g soon to be Shrimp tank! will be pic heavy.. (56k)



## arktixan

*My 10g Shrimp Tank*July 14th update*Will be pic heavy.. (56k)*

Hello and Welcome to my Shrimp Tank!

Equipment:

Canopy with Fluorescent Tube (standard bulb when I got it, 15W)
Sponge Filter
Heating: Hydor Mini Aquarium Heaters - 5-10 gallon
Substrate: Black Flourite

Camera:
Nikon D3000 with 55mm Lens.

Plant Life:

Xmas Moss 
Dwarf Hairgrass

Current live stock:

17 Red Cherry Shrimp
5 Crystal Red Shrimp
10 Crystal Black Shrimp
3 Baby Crystal Black Shrimp

Here's a bonus shot of my Betta










---









Tank, half filled originally filled Feb 15th, 2010. Just to allow some growth of bacteria, water change cycling.









The Completion of the Mesh wall.
Used plastic mesh, from Micheal's, quality bad due to mobile phone
March 14th, 2010









The Moss attached to the mesh wall. sorry for the 'crap' quality, was due to mobile phone.
March 23rd, 2010









My "Xmas" Moss, says the water bottle... will need a conformation hope this shot is good enough. I can PM the full scale if this is hard to recognize 
March 29th, 2010









Mesh Wall update, theres some Small growth, due to location of my tank, unfort I cannot take side view shots , though, I may remove the canopy to show .
The bottle infront the tank is labelled as Java Moss, I will take a snapshot, just to be sure it is .









The soon to be DIYC02  not sure if I should add a 2nd bottle for water only, or just use the one, I've read mixed reviews, can't make up my mind yet, I will be adding my tube right into the filter intake.

More to come soon!!

Still, kinda unsure when I should add fish/shrimp, Part of me wants to wait for my moss to grow. 
and will add some driftwood, an rock covered moss in time, just figuring out how.


----------



## jon021

hey, your plans are looking good. My advice is to switch to a darker substrate, it'll really bring out the colour of the shrimp. Keep us updated


----------



## arktixan

jon021 said:


> hey, your plans are looking good. My advice is to switch to a darker substrate, it'll really bring out the colour of the shrimp. Keep us updated


Yea I intend to grab some eco-complete black. 
I am so happy I found this forum... I was on a US one, and its really tough to find ppl that would ship to Canada, then bam I find this an so far so good on sellers 

I am still unsure, if I wanna go Red Cherry, or Crystal Red, both look too good... 
then its all with timing, should I allow my moss to grow thicker... I know for sure, I will be adding moss carpets, an eventually driftwood, an possible rock.


----------



## jon021

arktixan said:


> Yea I intend to grab some eco-complete black.
> I am so happy I found this forum... I was on a US one, and its really tough to find ppl that would ship to Canada, then bam I find this an so far so good on sellers
> 
> I am still unsure, if I wanna go Red Cherry, or Crystal Red, both look too good...
> then its all with timing, should I allow my moss to grow thicker... I know for sure, I will be adding moss carpets, an eventually driftwood, an possible rock.


If you're just starting with shrimp, my suggestion is to go with the cherries for now, so incase you lose any it won't be as bad as losing the crystal reds. I suggest heavily planting the tank with plants as it helps improve water quality, i use driftwood and crushed coral to stabilize my ph to avoid any ph swings. I myself started out with cherries and eventually moved onto the crystal reds when i felt that my tank conditions were right. You can keep them both in the same tank with no problems.


----------



## arktixan

So I managed to get 2 decent shots of both mosses I have purchased... 
So, I took couple pics from my moss bottles i purchased... I think I've come to the conclusion that both are Java Moss , a kinda real kick in the arse, kinda was hoping for the Xmas moss ah welll. I am sure I can find someone on here that sells it .

"X Moss" Bottle 









"Java Moss" Bottle


----------



## arktixan

Small update, redid the mesh wall, now knowing both of my Bottles of Moss is Java.










This isn't a final on the wall of course, nth is pinned down yet... probably will re-tool it see a bit of empty spots still.
May even buy another bunch.

Substrate will be replaced hopefully tmrw, going to see how priced the driftwood is... and possible some rock if weather is good, i can head to the beach.


----------



## arktixan

Bought my Substrate today!
Black Flourite
while the digi cam is charging today.. i'll post some pics tmrw... I picked up a few Black Phantom Tetras today at Big Al's in Mississauga 3 for 2.99... not too shabby I think... so thats in my 20g tank


----------



## arktixan

Got my CRS April 1st... 
3 for $12, at Big Als here in Mississauga... so far they are doing amazing, always on the move, enjoying the moss.

Too me they are looking like Grade A... possibly B's I am really unsure tbh. Then again, they could have been a lil stressed thus for some colour loss, i know that can happen when travelling.





































I'll take a full tank shot later... its kinda bare atm... Still waiting for my moss to come in.

In the mail now, is Flame Moss, Xmas Moss.
hopefully the condition is good =).

the previous shots of my Mesh Wall... I will have to redo it.. unfort they found a way behind it  so I need to re-tool an find the hole they have found.

Did a 20% water change. They seem to be fine. Still unsure about the sex of them... I'll try an get a shot of all 3 together one day, when they decide to come out and play


----------



## Darkblade48

Those all look like Grade B's to me. The white bands are not prominent at all.

Give them a few days to a week and then retake some more photos...


----------



## shadow_cruiser

Your right DarkBlade, definitely grade B's although it looks like there's one grade a in there.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/viewarticle.php?articleid=20


----------



## Kevdawg

Hey shadow, although your first link comes from a very reputable breeder, it's a very old thread. The second link is old as well and was created by a person that many people consider to be a "thief/scammer".

This is the most accurate one I can find to date http://redbee-garnele.de/redbee_037.htm


----------



## Darkblade48

Anyone speak German?


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Sorry to bust your bubbles arktixan, but BA only sells culls stocks when it comes to CRS. Those CRS can't even make C grade. But it's a very good start though. You'll get lots of experience from these guys. Once you're confident enough get some really nice high grade ones.
There are some really good breeders locally, you just have to look around. (like Kevdawg being one for them , thanks for the links, this one is really good.)

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## arktixan

Zebrapl3co said:


> Sorry to bust your bubbles arktixan, but BA only sells culls stocks when it comes to CRS. Those CRS can't even make C grade. But it's a very good start though. You'll get lots of experience from these guys. Once you're confident enough get some really nice high grade ones.
> There are some really good breeders locally, you just have to look around. (like Kevdawg being one for them , thanks for the links, this one is really good.)


Thats for the Info.

Yea I didn't think BA would sell top grade... I kinda figured they'd be between A-C.. or Less if theres a worse one ha!

Pretty much this was just an impulse buy, I really didnt plan on doing it... but I was like meh why not go for it, see how they turn out. so far 5 days doing good, survived one 10-20% water change. Flourite finally settled down, gotta clean the inside of the tank lots of dust still kicking around especially in my moss, will have to clean the filter.

I am now debating if I should switch to a sponge filter.. my fluval 1, seems to 'shoot' water pretty vigorously, and with it not having a low setting... its a kick in the pants... tho... I may just add a sponge where the water shoots out... or add more sponge in the chamber that could slow down the flow.

I currently just fed them fish food flakes, it's currently all I have atm. I should be hitting up the store one day this week, so I will probably buy some Algae pellets, find Hikari does BA's sell it? I couldn't recall seeing it.


----------



## SparrowHawk

*speaking german*

I copied the link into google and had it translate it for me, some of it was still pretty funny though.


----------



## arktixan

Darkblade48 said:


> Anyone speak German?


I think it's time to listen to more Rammstein... maybe in time we all can learn German!


----------



## Joeee

arktixan said:


> Thats for the Info.
> 
> Yea I didn't think BA would sell top grade... I kinda figured they'd be between A-C.. or Less if theres a worse one ha!
> 
> Pretty much this was just an impulse buy, I really didnt plan on doing it... but I was like meh why not go for it, see how they turn out. so far 5 days doing good, survived one 10-20% water change. Flourite finally settled down, gotta clean the inside of the tank lots of dust still kicking around especially in my moss, will have to clean the filter.
> 
> I am now debating if I should switch to a sponge filter.. my fluval 1, seems to 'shoot' water pretty vigorously, and with it not having a low setting... its a kick in the pants... tho... I may just add a sponge where the water shoots out... or add more sponge in the chamber that could slow down the flow.
> 
> I currently just fed them fish food flakes, it's currently all I have atm. I should be hitting up the store one day this week, so I will probably buy some Algae pellets, find Hikari does BA's sell it? I couldn't recall seeing it.


There's Dragon Aquarium right next door, they're crystal reds are more expensive ($6 each, 2 for $10) but they're an A and S mix. Just ask them to give you the S grade ones, but you have to pick them out yourself. They are in worse condition though, I don't think any of the staff there know anything about freshwater shrimp.

Did buy the moss from Dragon Aquarium?

Big Al's has the Hikari Shrimp food for $7.99, I know they have algae wafers (I don't know how much). You should look for the HBH Lobster and Crab Bites, my shrimp seem to love it.


----------



## arktixan

Joeee said:


> There's Dragon Aquarium right next door, they're crystal reds are more expensive ($6 each, 2 for $10) but they're an A and S mix. Just ask them to give you the S grade ones, but you have to pick them out yourself. They are in worse condition though, I don't think any of the staff there know anything about freshwater shrimp.
> 
> Did buy the moss from Dragon Aquarium?
> 
> Big Al's has the Hikari Shrimp food for $7.99, I know they have algae wafers (I don't know how much). You should look for the HBH Lobster and Crab Bites, my shrimp seem to love it.


Yes I did buy the Moss from Dragon Aquarium so far it's looking good... not turning brown, no critters that I have seen yet. Both were Java moss even tho the one bottle was labelled X Moss.

I did not see any Shrimp when I was there last week... maybe I just missed them heh.


----------



## Joeee

arktixan said:


> Yes I did buy the Moss from Dragon Aquarium so far it's looking good... not turning brown, no critters that I have seen yet. Both were Java moss even tho the one bottle was labelled X Moss.
> 
> I did not see any Shrimp when I was there last week... maybe I just missed them heh.


Ask one of the people there for the shrimp, I couldn't find it at first either. It used to be on the floor in one of the corners but they moved it.

I don't think X stands for Christmas Moss, maybe X stands for unidentified or something?

Do the $2.99 containers (with some plant in them) beside the bottles of X moss and Taiwan moss have Java moss in them? I asked one of the people there and they just said "Moss"


----------



## arktixan

Joeee said:


> Ask one of the people there for the shrimp, I couldn't find it at first either. It used to be on the floor in one of the corners but they moved it.
> 
> I don't think X stands for Christmas Moss, maybe X stands for unidentified or something?
> 
> Do the $2.99 containers (with some plant in them) beside the bottles of X moss and Taiwan moss have Java moss in them? I asked one of the people there and they just said "Moss"


When I was there, they just had water bottles (500ML) ones, filled with moss, most of it said Java Moss, the odd had X... those were the only 2 I saw.
I didnt see a label with Taiwan... I may head back there sometime this week for a closer look... but that will depend on time an all that fun jazz.


----------



## AquaNeko

Ark,

You should check out JamesRen's tanks and his shrimps for sale. 10 for $25 CRS. Don't quote me but he seems a very reasonable individual to negociate and I'm sure you can come to some price agreement for 5 CRS if you want to try it out. I think 5 is the min to get so you have a chance of getting a female in the batch.

Jamesren is located around Seneca College Newham Campus in North York. If interested contact him for exact address as I don't give that out out of privacy.


----------



## Joeee

Which Michael's did you buy your mesh from? I went to the one at Heartland but they didn't have the black one you used. They have the white one but it doesn't go with my tank.


----------



## arktixan

It was at Michael's at Heartland, I guess its a real popular colour, I ended up getting the last 4 when I was there at the beginning of March.

If they are currently sold out, I wonder if you could get them to order it.

I actually need to head back to Michael's one day and pick up some more... when my moss comes in, I'd like to start growing a boat load.


----------



## arktixan

AquaNeko said:


> Ark,
> 
> You should check out JamesRen's tanks and his shrimps for sale. 10 for $25 CRS. Don't quote me but he seems a very reasonable individual to negociate and I'm sure you can come to some price agreement for 5 CRS if you want to try it out. I think 5 is the min to get so you have a chance of getting a female in the batch.
> 
> Jamesren is located around Seneca College Newham Campus in North York. If interested contact him for exact address as I don't give that out out of privacy.


Thanks for the info Neko. I am just going to start with these super low grades for a month or so... hopefully they can last that long if I have good success I will def look into it.


----------



## arktixan

Small update, one of my shrimp Molted today... Should I removed it via net? or leave it in? I'll prob post a pic... just cuz I am new to this... an its neat!


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Just leave it in. The shrimp will eat it later on. It helps give then back some calcium anyway.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Joeee

You'll rarely have to remove anything from your shrimp tank, when a shrimp dies another will eat it. The molt shells have a lot of nutrients which help the shrimp regrow their shell.


----------



## arktixan

So today, I caught one of my Shrimps upside down... his legs are moving alot... stared at he/she for awhile now.. no signs of slowing down...
Should I be expecting death? or is this a moltting gone wrong?


----------



## Zebrapl3co

arktixan said:


> So today, I caught one of my Shrimps upside down... his legs are moving alot... stared at he/she for awhile now.. no signs of slowing down...
> Should I be expecting death? or is this a moltting gone wrong?


Hmm, that doesn't sound very promising. They usually find a place to hid to molt. Not out in the open.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## arktixan

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hmm, that doesn't sound very promising. They usually find a place to hid to molt. Not out in the open.


thats what I thought, when I woke up, not moving  so twas a death...
I kinda expect 1 or 2 deaths with the few i've purchased.


----------



## arktixan

Small update... 2 more Shrimp Molted Huzzah! and I was scanning my tank today, saw 6 of 7 Shrimp... so I decided to take some pics .

2 of them hiding underneath the Sponge filter... they really love it there.









On top of the Sponge Filter sry bad blurryness









Roaming around the Thermometer









One attempting to hide underneath the suction cup of my digi thermometer









Eating some moss


----------



## shadow_cruiser

Shrimps look very good!. Keep it up!. Are you feeding them anything?


----------



## arktixan

Yes I add a small pinch of flake food every 2nd day. I'll be hitting up big al's or pjs this weekend to get real shrimp food


----------



## Joeee

arktixan said:


> Yes I add a small pinch of flake food every 2nd day. I'll be hitting up big al's or pjs this weekend to get real shrimp food


There's Midnight Madness tomorrow from 6-12 (If you didn't already know)

Do you have both genders of crystal reds? I'm looking to buy some from Big Al's, they're getting a shipment in about 2 weeks.


----------



## arktixan

Joeee said:


> There's Midnight Madness tomorrow from 6-12 (If you didn't already know)
> 
> Do you have both genders of crystal reds? I'm looking to buy some from Big Al's, they're getting a shipment in about 2 weeks.


I wouldn't have a clue if I got some males... I was hoping some of the experts to see with these new up close pics. I'll have to try again later on an get better shots since a few of em look distorted an blurred... I am also using these as a tester shrimp... Once established for a few weeks or so I'll be purchasing off here


----------



## arktixan

small update,

Did a water change, so far so good, re-did moss wall, still have my java moss... All my Parameters remain unchanged.

Day 7 still waiting for my moss to arrive, hopefully this week it comes, Flame, Taiwan, Xmas... When it come's I think I will setup a small tank and attempt to grow it myself.

Today added some driftwood, will add some more pics later.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Why do you keep those plans in a glass in a tank?


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> Why do you keep those plans in a glass in a tank?


I had some left over moss... and when i didnt have my driftwood, there really wasnt a place for my shrimp to hide, so i just placed some moss in a shot glass... to act like a 'cave'

and I just kinda left it in there.. Moss seems to be doing fine, so I cannot complain .

I'll be hitting up Rona/Home Depot sometime this week, will be buying some PVC pipe, and do some DIY Caves.

Edit:
bought some Hikari Shrimp Cuisine man I didnt think it was that small of pellets... should I just put in 2-3 pellets an leave it? or should I remove em after a couple of hrs?


----------



## Zebrapl3co

arktixan said:


> ...Edit:
> bought some Hikari Shrimp Cuisine man I didnt think it was that small of pellets... should I just put in 2-3 pellets an leave it? or should I remove em after a couple of hrs?


I usually just leave them in there. If it's purely a shrimp tank it does really have that big of a thing. I should take some pics of my own CRS. I got it a while back in Jan when I checked out a fish store and just couldn't resist getting back into shrimps again.
I didn't do so well this time though. My CRS was burried within the first month, but none of the shrimplettes survived. I didn't realize I had gammarus in that tank. So I have to swithed tanks. I can only find 7, so that means 3 of them died. 2 of them are burried again. So hopefully, I can get better results with the new setup.

As for the food, I'd say stick with the small better. Only when you succesfully breed them, then you can get the Shizuka food from Menagerie.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Edit:
> bought some Hikari Shrimp Cuisine man I didnt think it was that small of pellets... should I just put in 2-3 pellets an leave it? or should I remove em after a couple of hrs?


I read in different places that you have to remove all uneaten shrimp food from the tank after 2 hours. So, if they are not finish the food in two hours you'd better to remove this food and feed less next time.

Don't you shrimp excited about Hikari Shrimp Cuisine? They are supposed to jump one over another to try to get this food


----------



## arktixan

Small update... I added a rock 3days ago... turns out it started "bleeding" out colour Kinda weird too... Cuz I soaked the Rock in boiling water for 1hr before adding to the tank, and there was no colour released... So that was a HUGE kick in the ass.... I lost 3 shrimp , I am now down to 3... I did a 100% water change last night, and so far so good... 

Actually... so far my shrimp aren't very excited over food yet... they seem to just stick to the sponge of the filter... or climb over the log i added, I tried putting pellets in one corner so it's easier to remove. I am only putting in 2 pellets... at a time, every other day.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Small update... I added a rock 3days ago... turns out it started "bleeding" out colour Kinda weird too... Cuz I soaked the Rock in boiling water for 1hr before adding to the tank, and there was no colour released... So that was a HUGE kick in the ass.... I lost 3 shrimp , I am now down to 3... I did a 100% water change last night, and so far so good...
> 
> Actually... so far my shrimp aren't very excited over food yet... they seem to just stick to the sponge of the filter... or climb over the log i added, I tried putting pellets in one corner so it's easier to remove. I am only putting in 2 pellets... at a time, every other day.


I read about Mosura CRS food. It turns red after some time. Hikari Shrimp Cuisine might do this too. Have you placed food on rocks?

100% water change is make too big changes for a tank. I would be very careful with such big WC.

Don't worry about shrimps sitting somewhere. They might hide for several days. They will come out when they are comfortable of finish all food there 
Try to watch them when your light is off. They might be more active.


----------



## Darkside

I've been doing 100% WC's every 3 days on my 4 gallon shrimp bucket. I only have cherry shrimp but they seem to take it well. I've been siphoning water from an airline tube on one end and siphoning out the tank water through airline tubing on the other end. I don't heat the aquarium and I don't even have a filter in it. So far the shrimp have just been eating my old plant clippings but it seems to be going over well. Tonight I'll be putting in a compact Fluorescent for better plant growth. I'm just trying to get get the message across that you don't have to over-complicate things.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> I read about Mosura CRS food. It turns red after some time. Hikari Shrimp Cuisine might do this too. Have you placed food on rocks?
> 
> 100% water change is make too big changes for a tank. I would be very careful with such big WC.
> 
> Don't worry about shrimps sitting somewhere. They might hide for several days. They will come out when they are comfortable of finish all food there
> Try to watch them when your light is off. They might be more active.


well its been a full 24hrs after the water change, so they are doing allright so far.

I highly doubt it was food... the Rock I had was a reddish/orange colour... and that was my water after 3 days... so I just took out the rock, and so far so good. I originally put the rock in to pin down the wood, til it was completely soaked through so the rock was just temp.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Darkside said:


> I've been doing 100% WC's every 3 days on my 4 gallon shrimp bucket. I only have cherry shrimp but they seem to take it well. I've been siphoning water from an airline tube on one end and siphoning out the tank water through airline tubing on the other end. I don't heat the aquarium and I don't even have a filter in it. So far the shrimp have just been eating my old plant clippings but it seems to be going over well. Tonight I'll be putting in a compact Fluorescent for better plant growth. I'm just trying to get get the message across that you don't have to over-complicate things.


My CRS and amanos moult after big (> 30%) WC. 
Cherries are supposed to be harder, but still, big water change is not good for any aquatic creature.

Why do you guys even do 100% WC? Do you just like to change water


----------



## Darkside

igor.kanshyn said:


> My CRS and amanos moult after big (> 30%) WC.
> Cherries are supposed to be harder, but still, big water change is not good for any aquatic creature.
> 
> Why do you guys even do 100% WC? Do you just like to change water


100% WC is great for all aquatic creatures as long as the water parameters are consistent. There is no filtration that is an equal substitute to "brand new" clean water. If it wasn't such a PITA I'd do 80% WC on my large aquariums too, but with such a small aquarium its an easy task to accomplish. Plus I feel the large WC is needed because I'm not really running any sort of filtration.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> My CRS and amanos moult after big (> 30%) WC.
> Cherries are supposed to be harder, but still, big water change is not good for any aquatic creature.
> 
> Why do you guys even do 100% WC? Do you just like to change water


typically i do a 20% water change weekly... but with that rock that like bled its colour out, and destroyed my water colour, I decided to do a 100%, I could have done 50% one day.. 50 another.. but i really didnt like it...

Sure it maybe a risk to take... but I think its worth it in the end.

Day 9... still no moss yet ... hopefully it comes soon... I really dont expect it to be 100% when it comes.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> I read about Mosura CRS food. It turns red after some time. Hikari Shrimp Cuisine might do this too. Have you placed food on rocks?
> 
> 100% water change is make too big changes for a tank. I would be very careful with such big WC.
> 
> Don't worry about shrimps sitting somewhere. They might hide for several days. They will come out when they are comfortable of finish all food there
> Try to watch them when your light is off. They might be more active.


I put in a few pellets today... 4 or 5... I turned off the lights like you suggested, I checked an hr later, and I no longer see the pellets so I think that was a success!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Darkside said:


> 100% WC is great for all aquatic creatures as long as the water parameters are consistent. There is no filtration that is an equal substitute to "brand new" clean water. If it wasn't such a PITA I'd do 80% WC on my large aquariums too, but with such a small aquarium its an easy task to accomplish. Plus I feel the large WC is needed because I'm not really running any sort of filtration.


I'm not a specialist but I think that aquarium water is quite different from a tap water after water conditioner was applied. They can have different temperature, different pH (this is quite important if you use CO2 injection and you aquarium pH is low). Gravel, stones and plants and driftwood release some different salts. Fertilization you added doesn't present in a tap water, but it might be some other stuff there instead.
And what about thousands of different bacterias and micro-algae plants that live in aquarium water ...

Of course its' really depends on a situation, but water parameters can be so different.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> typically i do a 20% water change weekly... but with that rock that like bled its colour out, and destroyed my water colour, I decided to do a 100%, I could have done 50% one day.. 50 another.. but i really didnt like it...
> 
> Sure it maybe a risk to take... but I think its worth it in the end.


So, your water was reddish 
It can be an interesting to look at


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> So, your water was reddish
> It can be an interesting to look at


heh, it wasn't very flattering tbh... I took a few pics, I may post them.


----------



## Darkside

igor.kanshyn said:


> I'm not a specialist but I think that aquarium water is quite different from a tap water after water conditioner was applied. They can have different temperature, different pH (this is quite important if you use CO2 injection and you aquarium pH is low). Gravel, stones and plants and driftwood release some different salts. Fertilization you added doesn't present in a tap water, but it might be some other stuff there instead.
> And what about thousands of different bacterias and micro-algae plants that live in aquarium water ...
> 
> Of course its' really depends on a situation, but water parameters can be so different.


I don't use ferts, CO2 or a filter for my shrimp tank and the water is pretty much the same as tap water. That's why I said there is no issue with a 100% WC if the parameters are consistent, you just remove some nitrate, nitrite and some TDS.


----------



## Fish_Man

shrimp tanks are fun and you will know when the parameters are right... since they are so sensitive.


----------



## arktixan

Small update April 19th, 2010...

My 3 Mosses arrived today!!!! took exactly 2 weeks!
EXCELLENT shape, I really had no idea what to expect especially only paying $5... each moss; Flame, Weeping, Xmas. free shipping.

I am really shocked that 80% of the mosses are still green.

I will add some pics next week... unfort, the rents borrowed my cam, for their trip to Vegas.


----------



## SparrowHawk

Do they look very different from each other? Where did you order them?


----------



## arktixan

SparrowHawk said:


> Do they look very different from each other? Where did you order them?


I ordered them off Ebay, from a well known seller, I would post the link, but I do not think it's allowed, but his/her name is : aquaticmagic ... (i hope its ok to post names)

they do look like the image, i was provided with on the ebay page...


----------



## Fish_Man

arktixan said:


> I ordered them off Ebay, from a well known seller, I would post the link, but I do not think it's allowed, but his/her name is : aquaticmagic ... (i hope its ok to post names)
> 
> they do look like the image, i was provided with on the ebay page...


nice I might eventually need to get some too


----------



## arktixan

Currently I set them into tupperware dishes with a bit of water, and 1 drop of flourish excel, going to see if any critters come out to play... Then i'll have to figure out what to do with them all...

on my driftwood thats in my tank currently... theres some weird like white bubbly looking fuzz growing out of some spots... should I be removing it? or just let it take its course?


----------



## arktixan

Fish_Man said:


> nice I might eventually need to get some too


if you like i can PM you his link.

I was really shocked the condition it came... just cuz of the $5 2"x2" square free shipping, then the whole thing with the Volcano blowing up in Iceland... you never know which way it went... did it come through Europe? or the other way towards Vancouver...

I am really happy with this guy, and most likely will be buy from him/her again.

5-12 day wait... I think today was day 11, not including Weekend days, It was shipped April 5th arrived the 19th. The only one to me that took the most 'beating' was the xmas moss, it is a little browner then the flame and weeping moss.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

arktixan said:


> if you like i can PM you his link.
> 
> I was really shocked the condition it came... just cuz of the $5 2"x2" square free shipping, then the whole thing with the Volcano blowing up in Iceland... you never know which way it went... did it come through Europe? or the other way towards Vancouver...
> 
> I am really happy with this guy, and most likely will be buy from him/her again.
> 
> 5-12 day wait... I think today was day 11, not including Weekend days, It was shipped April 5th arrived the 19th. The only one to me that took the most 'beating' was the xmas moss, it is a little browner then the flame and weeping moss.


I added your link, it's OK to post link.
I am supprise at the condition of your moss too, but after reading about your xmas moss, then I guess it's about the same. That's what I order a year ago too, I throw out about %50 of the dead/dying ones and the rest where still good.
Yeah, he/she is pretty good. He/She has a website too. I am supprise you didn't check out his shirakura food, it's specifically for CRS and it's the cheapest you can find on the net as well ..
Err heres the website: http://www.aqmagic.com/store/

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## brapbrapboom

Zebrapl3co said:


> I added your link, it's OK to post link.
> I am supprise at the condition of your moss too, but after reading about your xmas moss, then I guess it's about the same. That's what I order a year ago too, I throw out about %50 of the dead/dying ones and the rest where still good.
> Yeah, he/she is pretty good. He/She has a website too. I am supprise you didn't check out his shirakura food, it's specifically for CRS and it's the cheapest you can find on the net as well ..
> Err heres the website: http://www.aqmagic.com/store/


took a GIANT MARIMO BALL from him..  hopefully it arrives well and alive..


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> EXCELLENT shape, I really had no idea what to expect especially only paying $5... each moss; Flame, Weeping, Xmas. free shipping.


$5 for each?  
Look at my Java moss for $1.75


----------



## SparrowHawk

igor.kanshyn said:


> $5 for each?
> Look at my Java moss for $1.75


Don't you need some type of paperwork when bringing in plants from out of country?


----------



## Fish_Man

igor.kanshyn said:


> $5 for each?
> Look at my Java moss for $1.75


nice price!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

SparrowHawk said:


> Don't you need some type of paperwork when bringing in plants from out of country?


Technically, you need. But ... you are not trying to base a business on this, right, so ...


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> Technically, you need. But ... you are not trying to base a business on this, right, so ...


When i received my package He/She just put Home Ornaments on it  so Customs didnt care i suppose.

Small update, got back home today from Dog sitting, my moss has a bit of white fuzz... which I am assuming is mold... is there any way of getting rid of it?

It's not in my tank (Thank god).

Is this cuz I had no circulation due to them just sitting in a tupperware container?


----------



## Zebrapl3co

arktixan said:


> ...Small update, got back home today from Dog sitting, my moss has a bit of white fuzz... which I am assuming is mold... is there any way of getting rid of it?
> 
> It's not in my tank (Thank god).
> 
> Is this cuz I had no circulation due to them just sitting in a tupperware container?


Yeah, I find that you can't really leave the moss in a small plastic contianer for long. It could have been that you didn't clean the container enough that there is oil or food or organics in there that is decomposing. Which is what is causing the molds (fungus).

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Small update, got back home today from Dog sitting, my moss has a bit of white fuzz... which I am assuming is mold... is there any way of getting rid of it?
> 
> It's not in my tank (Thank god).
> 
> Is this cuz I had no circulation due to them just sitting in a tupperware container?


Look at Growing Moss thread.
Floating moss doesn't grow well or doesn't grow at all. You need to attach your moss to something, like rock, driftwood or at least a sponge. You can always tear it off and attach to another place, if you just need a temporarily place for it.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> Look at Growing Moss thread.
> Floating moss doesn't grow well or doesn't grow at all. You need to attach your moss to something, like rock, driftwood or at least a sponge. You can always tear it off and attach to another place, if you just need a temporarily place for it.


Ha my thread!

actually the Moss is currently on the mesh it came with... in a tupperware container with about 1 inch of water, sitting close to a window to get some natural sunlight.

I have been reading some Journals on another forum...and I see people dosing Flourish Excel daily... Of course there tanks vary in size as well from 5-50g+, should I be doing it as well for my 10g tank? reading the instructions, it looks like for a 10g tank, flourish after every water change... is this correct...?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Attach you moss to something in your tank and wait for two weeks  This is all you need.

Flourish Excel is a replacement for CO2 injection. It helps but, first of all, together with bright light and for fast growing plants. Mosses are not fast growing and they don't need a lot of light. 
So, they will not get a lot of benefits from Flourish Excel. There are enough CO2 in the water for them. Flourish Excel will not make a difference.


----------



## SparrowHawk

I have moss free floating in most of my tanks and it seems to do just fine.


----------



## Fish_Man

SparrowHawk said:


> I have moss free floating in most of my tanks and it seems to do just fine.


I have my moss floating around too but I find it hard to tell if its growing or not since its just floating.. hard to tell.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

SparrowHawk said:


> I have moss free floating in most of my tanks and it seems to do just fine.


Try to have it attached and you will see the difference


----------



## Fish_Man

igor.kanshyn said:


> Try to have it attached and you will see the difference


hehe I put it in a mesh and gonna try to make a moss wall

we'll see how long it takes!


----------



## arktixan

Fish_Man said:


> hehe I put it in a mesh and gonna try to make a moss wall
> 
> we'll see how long it takes!


good luck on the moss wall!
what kind of moss are you using?

I'm using java moss, cuz that's what was available to me the current time... I may redo it, pull it out, an do my new xmas moss... but at the same time i really don't want too heh...

small little update on the moss wall actually, I am seeing alot of the moss poking through the mesh, I think thats a good sign, and a sign of growth  yay.

Did another water change all 3 survived huzzah, they are odd little guys for sure... sometimes they are always out with the lights on, sometimes they hide all day until I turn off the lights. I've only seen them molt once/twice an that was 2-3 weeks ago, when I had my 6 prior to my amazing rock bleeding red.

I added my flame moss into the tank, attached it to my driftwood.

I am still debating where/how I am going to attach my xmas/weeping moss...
I do have 1 decent size rock... 
and I am doing a DIY cave with some PVC pipe. I took a small handful of my flourite and glued it to the pipe, so I may attach the moss onto that.

I will get pics up soon, i hope, the parents are still in Vegas with my camera... oh how i miss my camera! ha.

I have noticed that some people place zucchini in the tank as a food, is there a particular reasoning to this? does it offer vitamins that the hikari doesn't?


----------



## Fish_Man

I'm using java moss also, found two more little ones dead... 

this tanks moss is nicely green but my other tank with platies in it has some yellow moss and some really green moss. Just wondering if anyone know what it is due to? Too much light? Too much nutrient? 

Thanks

My wall that I started on Sunday is having some moss poking out we'll see if it really covers it all up


----------



## arktixan

i was in PJs Square one today... an saw Otto catfish...
is this the right one for the Shrimp tank? I would have taken a pic but... my phone died .


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> i was in PJs Square one today... an saw Otto catfish...
> is this the right one for the Shrimp tank? I would have taken a pic but... my phone died .


Yes, it's safe for shrimps.

I was thinking a lot about keeping fishes with shrimps. Shrimps are not swim to much, and water column will be empty without fishes.
I'm personally don't like otto catfish, because it will not accommodate middle level of aquarium and won't be nice to look, as for me. It will hang out near sides and will be not noticeable.

It would be great to have a school of small tetras (neons, cardinal, rummynose, etc. )... but this will eat small shrimplets if find them


----------



## Joeee

igor.kanshyn said:


> Yes, it's safe for shrimps.
> 
> I was thinking a lot about keeping fishes with shrimps. Shrimps are not swim to much, and water column will be empty without fishes.
> I'm personally don't like otto catfish, because it will not accommodate middle level of aquarium and won't be nice to look, as for me. It will hang out near sides and will be not noticeable.
> 
> It would be great to have a school of small tetras (neons, cardinal, rummynose, etc. )... but this will eat small shrimplets if find them


Enough cover protects the shrimp and the fish help keep the shrimp population in check.


----------



## arktixan

So I am finally home after a week away from the Shrimp, my water is really yellowish, an this is after a 50% water change I did last Monday April 26th... 
I find this really to be odd especially with only having 3 shrimp in the tank....

Is it possible my log is spilling its colour? 
During feedings every 2-3 days, I got my mom to literally put in 3 pellettes, so I really cant seeing it be the food....
is it possible with no Carbon in the tank, due to having sponge filter? or is the sponge have carbon in it?

I do have carbon pads from my old Fluval, should I add this in? and if yes, where?


----------



## arktixan

So I added pics of the "Red" water... back here

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=103890&postcount=51

and today like i stated above the water was yellow-ish look liked someone peed in my tank ha... gross... yes... had to say it tho

so here's the after shots of a 100% water change...
I added all my moss as well!

Shrimp 1 (male or female?)









Shrimp 2 (male or female?)









Xmas Moss on my PVC pipe cave.









Flame moss attached to Drift wood









Weeping Moss attached to drift wood 









Left over xmas moss on to a rock









Shrimp in the flame moss (male or female?)









Full tank view with flash 









Full tank view no flash (terrible ><)









Full tank view no flash better... 









Soon to come... an update on my moss wall. I am seeing lots of stuff poking through huzzah!
oh yes, added my Otto today as well... I'll snag a pic of him/her later .


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I'm sorry to say this, but it looks like only moss in a glass is alive.
Brown moss is a dead moss


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but it looks like only moss in a glass is alive.
> Brown moss is a dead moss


ya.. I think so too... there is small green patches in the small brown portions... i'll leave it for a couple of days, see how it goes... ya unfort its the xmas moss... it got hit hard.. i'll probably end up pulling it out tmrw, take out whats green and try my best to grow it.

the flame moss is yellowing, and same with the weeping... I am hoping with a lil flourish excel, this may beef it up... but Ive read flourish doesn't really help moss so thats a kick in the pants.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

You know, I bought moss on eBay several times and only one package was fine and it looks like it grows now 
Once I bought moss in PJ'Pets. It was something shipped to them abroad. That moss died after some time. 

Java moss I got from mcken is perfect and grows well.
Mosses are hardy plants but two-weeks trip is not good even for them.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> You know, I bought moss on eBay several times and only one package was fine and it looks like it grows now
> Once I bought moss in PJ'Pets. It was something shipped to them abroad. That moss died after some time.
> 
> Java moss I got from mcken is perfect and grows well.
> Mosses are hardy plants but two-weeks trip is not good even for them.


Indeed... well I gave the ebay a try... like i said $5, for a 2x2 square free shipping you just gotta try it, especially with the guy having an excellent %. 99.9%... over 50k sells... why not eh.. heh.

I think what also factored into the 2 week as well... it happened right around the time that Volcano went off in Iceland, so that I could have prevented it from coming here sooner.

Good thing tho, my Otto is on the brown spots eating away...


----------



## arktixan

Got bored today, took a few pics of the tank...

One of the shrimp picking at the xmas moss... he/she was picking at it for hrs today mostly on the dead stuff..



























The Otto Catfish, enjoying the log.


----------



## arktixan

small morning update, shrimp to love teh dead moss... they just cant get enough of it... and I now have learned that Ottos love to poop!

Is there a good way to get rid of the pop aside from gravel vacumming? 

and I really thought Mollies and Platies were teh poop monsters ><


----------



## Joeee

arktixan said:


> So I am finally home after a week away from the Shrimp, my water is really yellowish, an this is after a 50% water change I did last Monday April 26th...
> I find this really to be odd especially with only having 3 shrimp in the tank....
> 
> Is it possible my log is spilling its colour?
> During feedings every 2-3 days, I got my mom to literally put in 3 pellettes, so I really cant seeing it be the food....
> is it possible with no Carbon in the tank, due to having sponge filter? or is the sponge have carbon in it?
> 
> I do have carbon pads from my old Fluval, should I add this in? and if yes, where?


My advice to you, get a HOB filter and put a sponge over the intake. It's much better than just a sponge filter.

Yes, actually the log brings down pH with it's tannins. The only problem with this is that it releases the tannins and makes your water yellow for a few days. Carbon should take it out.

Just throw in some carbon in a nylon sock or something, but stop doing large water changes because that stresses your shrimp.


----------



## arktixan

Joeee said:


> My advice to you, get a HOB filter and put a sponge over the intake. It's much better than just a sponge filter.
> 
> Yes, actually the log brings down pH with it's tannins. The only problem with this is that it releases the tannins and makes your water yellow for a few days. Carbon should take it out.
> 
> Just throw in some carbon in a nylon sock or something, but stop doing large water changes because that stresses your shrimp.


I only did the large water change cause I thought it was going to affect the Shrimp, now that I know it's not all that harmful, I am just going to continue the 10-20% water changes weekly. I think the problem with me getting a HOB filter is that would interfere with my Moss wall, which is something I'd rather not do... and I do not have enough space to take off the canopy and put it on the sides of the tank, I probably have 1 inch between due to my tanks placement.


----------



## Joeee

arktixan said:


> I only did the large water change cause I thought it was going to affect the Shrimp, now that I know it's not all that harmful, I am just going to continue the 10-20% water changes weekly. I think the problem with me getting a HOB filter is that would interfere with my Moss wall, which is something I'd rather not do... and I do not have enough space to take off the canopy and put it on the sides of the tank, I probably have 1 inch between due to my tanks placement.


I think you asked this a while ago, whether your shrimp are male or female. Right now, it's difficult if not impossible to tell because they are not yet sexually mature. Once they're 5-6 months old, the females will develop a curved underbelly and will become noticeably larger than the males.


----------



## arktixan

Joeee said:


> I think you asked this a while ago, whether your shrimp are male or female. Right now, it's difficult if not impossible to tell because they are not yet sexually mature. Once they're 5-6 months old, the females will develop a curved underbelly and will become noticeably larger than the males.


Oh yes I remember asking that . After very close examination I think my 3 remaining Shrimp are all female.

My main question now is I am seeing lots of poop in the gravel, and I am unsure if I should clean it up when I do my weekly Maint... or leave it.. I have read that some people do nth, and some do... so it's really a toss up...


----------



## arktixan

So far for updates this week none really  ha... Shrimp are looking good they love the new moss added. On a bright note my dead xmas moss, is slowly turning on the green side, so I think thats an amazing plus .

Both the Flame moss and Weeping moss still slightly yellow, but I am seeing green patches so thats good as well.

I have a 20g tank(unfort its not a 20g long) floating around collecting dust, so I may resurrect it and transfer everything that was in the 10g to this one, and keep the 10g has a quarantine tank, or even a plant growing tank, until i get enough funds to purchase a small 5g for a Quarantine tank.

I did take a few pics of the shrimp so once my Camera charges, I will add some more photos.

Here's some pics:
































































I only seem to catch out 2 at a time... never all 3 heh... hopefully one day... I believe both of these are my ladies.


----------



## jamesren

arktixan said:


> Heating: got a fully submersible heater underneath the substrate...
> Substrate: Black Flourite


Sorry I may be wrong. Are you really buried heater into Flourite?


----------



## arktixan

jamesren said:


> Sorry I may be wrong. Are you really buried heater into Flourite?


Yes.
This is it:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3184687

It's a small heater that will increase the temp by 4 degrees.
Depending on the size of the tank it can help increase by 1-5 degrees, on the side of the box it tells you instructions.

I find it perfect especially right now, with it being really cool my tank was floating around 66, plugged it in, boosted it to about 72/3.


----------



## arktixan

Huzzah finally caught all 3 shrimps out today!!!! About bloody time! LoL
I believe all 3 of em are ladies.


----------



## arktixan

did my water change, today, vacuumed up some of the poop today looked a little bit much... 
update on the mesh wall.. noticing growth, pics are little fuzzy... I am still getting use to my new camera 

took a few pics today I noticed a small plant sprouted out of my log... i thought it was pretty neat...


----------



## arktixan

So I was looking at my shrimp today, and noticed one... looking berried... is this possible? I could have sworn I didn't have a male...... can they get eggs without a male?


----------



## Joeee

Crystal red eggs are brown:

http://www.planetinverts.com/Crystal Red Shrimp.html

Your shrimp looks yellowish around the leg area. There's also the chance of being wrong about them all being female.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Try to look at a light through your shrimp's belly (flashlight will help). You will easily see eggs if they exist.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> Try to look at a light through your shrimp's belly (flashlight will help). You will easily see eggs if they exist.


With the naked eye, I could see spheres in her tummy, but with the flash of the camera looked slightly different.

I am on another forum as well, a few of them said she was berried. I asked about them being brown, they replied only time will tell for sure.

I noticed her on the sponge as well she was fanning.


----------



## jamesren

Yes, berried. congratulation. I also saw male in your pics.


----------



## arktixan

Here's an update... These pictures are from Thursday, after purchasing some plants and shrimp of James, and Bruce on this forum .

Thursdays May 13, 2010

The new CRS thanks to James . I spotted a couple RCS as well. Many thanks!









Tiny Shrimpette in the Riccia.









Still letting them adjust to the temp of my tank.









Shrimpette released in the tank, just sitting on the glass




































Monday May 17th, 2010




























Little shrimpette. I counted 3. Was hiding in the plants from James  thanks again!









Tuesday May 17th, 2010


----------



## arktixan

Stressed out Cherry, just finished a water change.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Nice pictures! Thank you.
I like your CRS shrimplet the most


----------



## arktixan

Just took these a few min ago... 9:30pm May 18th 

5 shrimp eating the nice green moss on my wood.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> Nice pictures! Thank you.
> I like your CRS shrimplet the most


Thanks , one day, i'll have my own shrimplet!


----------



## Joeee

The stressed out red cherry shrimp might just be male, if it is then congratulations you have both genders of red cherry.


----------



## arktixan

Joeee said:


> The stressed out red cherry shrimp might just be male, if it is then congratulations you have both genders of red cherry.


Ohright, thats very true indeed I forgot the males are less coloured than the females


----------



## igor.kanshyn

How is your berried CRS?


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> How is your berried CRS?


She's still berried, she's been hiding alot, today I caught her poking out, I can still see eggs in her. I think this would make it roughly day 14?

Today... I also noticed a boat load of snails , I am assuming they are pond snails... but It's allright, I am living with them... I have no poop problem... take's looking good.

I am starting to see some sprouts on my Dwarf Hairgrass from James, so yay to that. and few pieces are turning a bit yellowish , but thats typical, nth lasts forever 

Also seeing some of my Glossostigma Elatinoides, starting to sprout new stuff, from Bruce.

I may add some pics later today, we'll see... I have been super busy lately with Work, and I also started doing Insanity workout summer is around the corner afterall


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Congratulations! Show us some pictures.


----------



## arktixan

After doing my water change today... I have yet to see any shrimplets  maybe I really didnt see anything... or what I saw was the little bugs that have arrived in my tank... lil white things that stuck on the glass plus these 1cm or so white worms that move in the water.. 

I havent seen my preg female since... so I really cannot exam her to see anything.

On the flip side, I did rescape a bit, took half of my substrate i had, I felt I had WAY too much. will be posting pics later tonight.


----------



## Joeee

arktixan said:


> After doing my water change today... I have yet to see any shrimplets  maybe I really didnt see anything... or what I saw was the little bugs that have arrived in my tank... lil white things that stuck on the glass plus these 1cm or so white worms that move in the water..
> 
> I havent seen my preg female since... so I really cannot exam her to see anything.
> 
> On the flip side, I did rescape a bit, took half of my substrate i had, I felt I had WAY too much. will be posting pics later tonight.


If they look like thin slugs, it's probably planaria. It's harmless, if you cut it in half, it'll grow into two. Sometimes, it can take up to a week after hatching for you to notice some baby shrimps, I had 3 pregnant shrimp give birth all around the same time, I saw 2 babies in about a week and after about 2 weeks there were around 50.


----------



## arktixan

Joeee said:


> If they look like thin slugs, it's probably planaria. It's harmless, if you cut it in half, it'll grow into two. Sometimes, it can take up to a week after hatching for you to notice some baby shrimps, I had 3 pregnant shrimp give birth all around the same time, I saw 2 babies in about a week and after about 2 weeks there were around 50.


yea... the "slugs" are on the glass... I have no issues with Planaria.. unsure about these 1-2cm worms tho... I was thinking of tossing in the betta for an hr or so to see if he goes after em.

I am sure them worms are harmless as well.


----------



## Joeee

arktixan said:


> yea... the "slugs" are on the glass... I have no issues with Planaria.. unsure about these 1-2cm worms tho... I was thinking of tossing in the betta for an hr or so to see if he goes after em.
> 
> I am sure them worms are harmless as well.


Does their swimming resemble a wave?
Like:
http://www.chem.yale.edu/~chem125/125/xray/DiffractionMasks/sinpositiont1.JPG

But the top becoming bigger than the bottom portion?


----------



## arktixan

Joeee said:


> Does their swimming resemble a wave?
> Like:
> http://www.chem.yale.edu/~chem125/125/xray/DiffractionMasks/sinpositiont1.JPG
> 
> But the top becoming bigger than the bottom portion?


Yes they resemble a wave when moving. They will goto the surface... then just sink almost to the bottom... then start moving again.


----------



## arktixan

Here's the pics I promised a few days ago 

Here are the pics of my rescape.

Here is the Before:









Took out some of the Flourite, I put in the Driftwood first this time, and kinda buried some of it:









Here is now (as of June 1st, 2010)









Left Side:









Right Side:









Middle:









Changes were very minimal.

Moss growth update June 1st, 2010

Left Side:









Right Side:









Shrimplet... last seen May 27th, 2010



























Snacking:


----------



## jamesren

Air bubble will get rid of C02, we usually don't use it in planted tank.


----------



## arktixan

I don't use C02, the Airstone is there, because the air pump I have has 2 lines, so I just added it in as extra O2, makes it less noisy on my end .

I am currently running no C02, I maybe adding a DIY eventually, for that I have a Cigarette filter jammed up some tubing, which produces very fine bubbles.

I am still unsure about doing it, haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## killer007

wonderful wonderful....


----------



## arktixan

It's been awhile since I last update! Anyways I went to Menagerie bought my XMass Moss... and it's amazing, I baggy pretty much covered my entire wall... I gotta think of stuff to do with the 2nd baggy.

past couple weeks, lost about 4 CRS, and my Otto, no corpse, so I take it my shrimp ate him lol.  I haven't really been around due to work, been really busy... I still have 8 kicking around  so thats good, unsure how many RCS I have... too many to count currently  I am seeing a few females so thats always good!

Here's a few pics:

Moss wall now with Xmas Moss (3/4 of the bag):









Left over portion:









Close up:









Baggy 2:


----------



## killer007

ah...how much is the xmas moss...
it will be nice with xmas moss wall


----------



## arktixan

killer007 said:


> ah...how much is the xmas moss...
> it will be nice with xmas moss wall


I paid $35 for 2 bags of it. 3 Portions in each bag.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Really nice moss!! I got a small portion of xmas moss at menagerie-good stuff  thats gonna look real nice in ur tank


----------



## arktixan

I still need ideas on what to do with my 2nd bag o Xmas Moss... part of me is wondering if I should make a carpet... or just leave it as a clump and put it in the corner of my tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> I still need ideas on what to do with my 2nd bag o Xmas Moss... part of me is wondering if I should make a carpet... or just leave it as a clump and put it in the corner of my tank.


Try do to a carpet. It should be nice. 
Like this one, but bigger.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> Try do to a carpet. It should be nice.
> Like this one, but bigger.


I dont have the room in my shrimp tank to make it bigger... though... I could make a decent size in my 20g. We'll see I am still deciding.


----------



## arktixan

Looks like shes rdy to drop! Ha!

Hopefully this will be a successful batch, this is my first female of the RCS I received back in early May . I may possibly have a 2nd RCS pregnant as well, I also may have a CRS Pregnant... but she's been hiding the past couple of days... Haven't seen her... I did have one of my original CRS (crappy BA's quality pass away, was female, unable to see eggs in her however)



















not having slept in a few days I am brain farting here... when she drops the eggs do the babies come right out? or is their a mini 'nest' somewhere... ? and would stupid Pond Snails eat the eggs?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Congratulation! 

Yes, they hide a lot these time. They keep eggs in underbelly for about 3-4 weeks.
New shrimplets hatch right from her underbelly. Don't worry about snails, just wait


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> Congratulation!
> 
> Yes, they hide a lot these time. They keep eggs in underbelly for about 3-4 weeks.
> New shrimplets hatch right from her underbelly. Don't worry about snails, just wait


thats what i thought... but wasnt 100% ... I find it odd like 3-4 eggs are not in her belly.

I really like the colour in her as well...


----------



## arinsi

are you sure your otos not hiding
i never see mines during the day but at night they are active


----------



## arktixan

arinsi said:


> are you sure your otos not hiding
> i never see mines during the day but at night they are active


Oto is dead. It's official, when I did my water change this week, I pulled everything out, since I re-did the moss wall. No Corpse found. I am assuming the nails ate it, along with the shrimp... I currently have a dead shrimp in the tank now, and it probably has 10 snails on it.


----------



## Joeee

Otos are schooling fish, you need to put at least 3 in there to keep it happy.


----------



## arktixan

Joeee said:


> Otos are schooling fish, you need to put at least 3 in there to keep it happy.


Never knew that  thanks for the input, if I get oto again, I'll def get 3 then. I just figured one would be enoug in a 10g with shrimp. . I got plenty of Pond Snails, and I think I got another type of snail... i'll get a pic later.. they seem to do the job as well .


----------



## arinsi

if your gonna get otos make sure theyve been at the store for a while
you dont want a fresh shipment
typically otos die off when theyre new
so wait for the better ones in the end


----------



## arktixan

arinsi said:


> if your gonna get otos make sure theyve been at the store for a while
> you dont want a fresh shipment
> typically otos die off when theyre new
> so wait for the better ones in the end


That's really interesting!, thanks for the info . I think I will just stick with my amazing Pond Snails... ha. they do the trick, and I can always just squish em. Or purchase an assassin snail


----------



## Joeee

arktixan said:


> That's really interesting!, thanks for the info . I think I will just stick with my amazing Pond Snails... ha. they do the trick, and I can always just squish em. Or purchase an assassin snail


I buy mine from the PetSmart in Heartland, they have the 14 day warrantly on livestock (dead or alive) and I've had more success with those than the ones from Big Al's.

EDIT: 
You should also throw in a slice of cooked zucchini every week to make sure they're eating. Cut the zucchini like this:
http://shizuokagourmet.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/zucchini-potato-salad-2.jpg

So they won't get stuck (don't laugh, it's happened to me before) or you could cut it sideways and then boil it. Throw it in at night and take it out during the morning, your shrimp will enjoy it too.


----------



## arktixan

So your saying Shrimp get stuck if its not cut in half?... How does that work? LOL. pretty neat.

Yea, I'll be buying some Zucchini tmrw. Oh I know my shrimp are eating, I put half a cube of bloodworms gone in about an hr... also gave em some fronzen shrimp... i was like meh, 2 bettas can't eat an entire cube of it... and neither would my 4 neons so chopped into bits, gone in a flash.


----------



## Joeee

arktixan said:


> So your saying Shrimp get stuck if its not cut in half?... How does that work? LOL. pretty neat.
> 
> Yea, I'll be buying some Zucchini tmrw. Oh I know my shrimp are eating, I put half a cube of bloodworms gone in about an hr... also gave em some fronzen shrimp... i was like meh, 2 bettas can't eat an entire cube of it... and neither would my 4 neons so chopped into bits, gone in a flash.


Otos* not the shrimp, I've never had shrimp stuck inside anything I've fed them before.


----------



## arktixan

Small update:

Woke up this morning, and saw these little guys, they have a green/yellowish tinge to them, they are in love with the driftwood, free swimming a little bit, and seem to move faster than a snail.... Here's a few pictures, sorry if they are too blurry but this is the best I could do with my camera.


----------



## arktixan

Just a picture update  nothing really new to report... well... I lied,  I ended up purchasing 3 baby CBS, and 1 CRS, as well as 2 spotted pleco(in my 20g) from Bruce (Qiaable).

Morning Feeding Frenzy, silly glare, there's about 20 here, 3 CRS, 17 RCS.









One of the CBS, size difference :O insane!









Little guy, exploring the new home









I see you! One hiding in the xmas moss









the lone CRS in the bunch, enjoying my hurting flame moss









Little guy, still exploring the new home.









2 little guys, chillin around









There's the little guy, finally decided to show himself out of the xmas moss.









Loving that log, working his way to the little piece of moss









Attempting to eat the adult food, must think he's a big boy now.









One finally made it to the sponge filter nom nom.


----------



## arktixan

All 3 CBS babies at once 









Another Morning Feeding Frenzy


----------



## arktixan

Morning update... I noticed ALL my Cherries swimming vigorously in circles, going nutso... I turned away to google it... I look back at them... i probably saw 5 couples all attached to each other!! I turned to bust out the camera, get close to the tank, ready to take a shot of this beautiful creation... Bam... they all split so fast, it was truly amazing!

My CRS did nothing but just chow down on the morning feeding I gave them!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Morning update... I noticed ALL my Cherries swimming vigorously in circles, going nutso... I turned away to google it... I look back at them... i probably saw 5 couples all attached to each other!! I turned to bust out the camera, get close to the tank, ready to take a shot of this beautiful creation... Bam... they all split so fast, it was truly amazing!
> 
> My CRS did nothing but just chow down on the morning feeding I gave them!


Congratulation! They were mating.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> Congratulation! They were mating.


Yea I kinda thought so... when I saw them 'stuck' together and moving, really neat to watch thats for sure, kinda peeved I couldnt get my camera ready in time


----------



## arktixan

During my morning feeding frenzy caught 2 more berried shrimp  Huzzah, looks like I won't need Igors water afterall. HA!

I also see 2 more shrimp saddling up!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

The second shrimp has a perfect color.
Congratulations, sir!


----------



## arktixan

2 more berried shrimp today! I believe this makes the count to 5!
I wish my CRS would berry!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


>


This is a perfect picture!


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> This is a perfect picture!


Thanks  I wish the eggs weren't that blurry .


----------



## Joeee

I almost forgot to tell you. BA's Mississauga is getting or has blue tigers for $20.


----------



## arktixan

Joeee said:


> I almost forgot to tell you. BA's Mississauga is getting or has blue tigers for $20.


That's a smidge expensive for me currently =).

On the plus side, I did a small update!

With my 2nd bag of X-mas moss that was currently just floating in my tank, I decided to decorate a few rocks, and my driftwood. I trashed the Flame Moss, and Weeping/Taiwan(cant remember now), due to it just being brown, and no sign of green life. However I tossed the brown moss with my neon's, and snails so they can pick at it!

I saw 2 of the 3 baby CBS that Bruce gave me, so thats a good sign, can't seem to find num 3, I got a feeling it got lost and ended up in Shrimp heaven.

The X-Mass moss wall is slowly starting to poke through Huzzah! happy on my end that's for sure, actually growing faster than my Java moss!

My 10 CBS, are doing excellent as well. Had one get behind my moss wall... shame shame, so I had to find it. For the hell my shrimp have been through today, they will def be getting a nice treat tomorrow , I am thinking some Dandelion, or Zucchini, since they always get some Spinach.

I'll post pictures tomorrow  once the water settles down a bit, and do my water change.


----------



## arktixan

Here are the Pics I have promised 

CBS prior to the removal of them... they weren't too happy.









CBS prior to the removal of them... they weren't too happy.









The stripped down, driftwood.









Rock now covered with X-Mas Moss









Driftwood in the tank with moss attached 









Left side of the tank, showing a smidgen of growth of the wall 









Right side of the tank, showing a smidgen of growth of the wall 









Full Tank Shot


----------



## arktixan

Zucchini Feeding Frenzy!!! Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I love your black shrimps!

I suggest you peel vegetables. Look at my observation here.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> I love your black shrimps!
> 
> I suggest you peel vegetables. Look at my observation here.


Thanks for the info  I do remember reading that, but I've seen so many people with the skin left on an such.. I only left in the Zucchini for 3hrs or so, then removed what was remaining, and re-freeze it. Hopefully they will be ok when I wake up


----------

